# To Repair Or Not To Repair



## podgeuk (Oct 8, 2013)

I recently attended a local auction and purchased two pocket watches. Needless to say they arenâ€™t working. The watches I purchased are.

1) A 1855 Waltham gold plated serial number 414234

2) 2) A 1829 Kohn Kellie Silver Full Hunter Hallmarked Chester.

My question. Is it worth paying for these to be repaired or do I just sell them on and put tr down to experience. I have attached a few photographs but have more. I would be grateful of any advice.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

It really depends what's wrong with them - it could be anything from a broken mainspring to a duff balance. My advice would be to take them to a good horologist, who will probably be able to diagnose the problems - perhaps for a small fee - and give you an estimate for repair. The Waltham looks quite a nice movement, and spares for these watches aren't hard to obtain, given the quantity made. The serial number tells me it's a P.S. Bartlett model, made in 1908 - a nice movement - and probably worth spending a few quid on.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

podgeuk said:


> My question. Is it worth paying for these to be repaired or do I just sell them on and put tr down to experience. I have attached a few photographs but have more. I would be grateful of any advice.


I guess it's down to how much they cost you , what is wrong with them & how much the repair will cost .

If they just need a service then it would of paid to get them serviced anyway even if they were working , but if it is something requiring parts then repair will be more difficult and therefore more expensive.

They look to be in pretty good shape visually so as long as they didn't cost you to much to originally buy then i'd get them fixed and enjoy them

good luck

Andy

Beat me to it Will ;~)


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

As I see it, much depends on what you want to do with them. If you want to use them as working watches and to wear them then it would be worth getting them repaired. The cases both appear to be good. If it is your intention to sell them on then you will need to be sure that the cost of repair will not leave you out of pocket.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry about that Andy!

Podgeuk - I see you've described the Waltham as "A 1855 Waltham gold plated serial number 414234". Are you perhaps confusing the case number with the serial number on the movement (I can't read the case number)? Or is it the wrong pic? If the pic is right, the movement serial number definitely makes it much much later than 1855 - as does the whole style of the movement.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Will Fly said:


> Sorry about that Andy!
> 
> Podgeuk - I see you've described the Waltham as "A 1855 Waltham gold plated serial number 414234". Are you perhaps confusing the case number with the serial number on the movement (I can't read the case number)? Or is it the wrong pic? If the pic is right, the movement serial number definitely makes it much much later than 1855 - as does the whole style of the movement.


No worries Will lol

Podgeuk , Will is correct the Waltham dates later than 1855 by the watch serial no , it comes up at around 1909 for a 17million serial no


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

AVO said:


> As I see it, much depends on what you want to do with them. If you want to use them as working watches and to wear them then it would be worth getting them repaired. The cases both appear to be good. If it is your intention to sell them on then you will need to be sure that the cost of repair will not leave you out of pocket.


^^^^^^ Bang on

Chester Silver is quite sought after, but I don't know if that extends to pocket watches (People are probably more interested in the watch rather than where the hallmark came from).


----------



## podgeuk (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments.

Yes I think I have got the serial number mixed up with the case number on the Waltham watch. The serial number on the movement is 17156356, which dates the watch to 1908, thatâ€™s according to *NAWCC Information Storage, the case serial number is 414234 which I believe is an English case by ALD Dennison. I will try one of the local jewellers to see if they can repair both watches. By the way I'm thinking of selling them. I paid Â£80.00 for the two.*


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

At Â£80.00 for the two you got a good bargain in my opinion, particularly that Waltham - I'd be happy to have that in my display case in a non working condition.

But I would also be inclined to get it back up and running - nice to have something 106 years old in good running order.

Please give me first refusal if you decide to part with the Waltham as is.

Regards

David


----------



## podgeuk (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi DJH584

Very interested in selling the Waltham. How do we go about contacting each other?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Quite often old pocket watches have dried up lubricants which end up as a sticky mess which needs to be thoroughly cleaned off and replaced with fresh modern lubes (which are much better in my opinion). In my experience, mainsprings and balances are the usual failures in terms of mechanical breakdowns.

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

podgeuk said:


> Hi DJH584
> 
> Very interested in selling the Waltham. How do we go about contacting each other?


The forum rules are fairly clear about access to the sales section, as you need to have a recognised number of "relevant" posts. It may be an idea for you to familiarise yourself with them.

Mike


----------



## podgeuk (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Mike,

Please accept my apologies, and other members, for not reading the rules first. It wonâ€™t happen again. By the way how many post does it take to access the sales section?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and no apology necessary. We all have to learn the ins and outs. It takes 50 relevant, (not speed posted) posts for access to other sections of the forum. It won't take long to tot them up. 

Mike


----------



## podgeuk (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you tixntox.

Iâ€™ve a suspicion the John Kellie watch maybe a â€˜fuseeâ€™. Can anyone explain what this is?

Hope itâ€™s OK to keep adding to this thread.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

A fusÃ©e watch is driven using a small chain which is wound round a pulley. The pulley is cone-shaped to compensate for the changing power of the mainspring as it winds down. Nice movements when they work - can be a devil to put right - and they were replaced by the later lever escapement.


----------

